# Any way to keep the black flies away?



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Black flies for those that don't know are tiny flies bigger than a nat but smaller than an actual fly... They bite and draw blood. They fly in swarms 1000's maybe 10,000's. The only relief the goats get is in the barn at night.... Even then you have to keep the doors closed tight except as your moving them in and out of the barn...

Sprays like OFF work for a bit on us. If it gets really bad I'll give a bit of a spray to the back of the neck on the goats and only the boy gets this now because we are milking the girls. But it really doesn't make a big differance.



Does anyone have a remady for goats from this kind of pest?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had success with using fly predators http://www.spalding-labs.com/Default.aspx
I have also used horse sprays.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Have you tried the fly predators? They are suppose to eat the larvae of flys and I would guess the same would apply to those little flies as well. They do not bother humans or animals. You spread them around the areas where you have a problem and they stay close and will locate and feed on the larvae of the flies, thus reducing the population. I believe they have a program designed where you can order once or the company can continue sending you new ones throughout the fly season. I guess which you choose depends on the amount of acreage and flies.
http://www.spalding-labs.com/Horses/WhatAreFlyPredators.aspx


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great minds think alike


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

it took us several years to establish this, but we have bats living in our barn...that and barn swallows....between the bats and barn swallows, the insect population around the barn in minimal.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Is there a horse spray... That may work. Does anyone know about using it on the milking does?

The thing is they only live as a flying insect for a short time. They are like mosquitoes in that sense. They are a bug that lives in clean, clear, cold mountain springs. So having them is a sign that the water quality is great but the result is painful. 


Here is what they say on that link provided about horses...

http://www.spalding-labs.com/Horses/GuideToFlyControlForHorses/DungAndBlackFlies.aspx

on the Black Fly 

Most Black Flies are about 1/8&#8221; long, black or grey colored, short legged, stout, and the thorax is strongly convex, giving a humpbacked, gnat-like appearance. 

Like mosquitoes, adult female Black Flies feed on blood and are often serious pests. Black Flies often occur in enormous numbers in the spring and early summer months, close to clean, fast-moving rivers and streams where the larvae develop as semi-aquatic insects. They attack people, cattle, horses, deer, birds and other animals and can transmit some diseases.

Black Flies lacerate the skin and suck blood. On people, they crawl into sleeves, under neck bands, around boot tops and other vulnerable places, especially favoring the head just beneath the brim of a hat. Bites can cause swelling and numb soreness for many days. On cattle and horses, the ears seem to be the favorite feeding location. Adult Black Flies are migratory, commonly flying many miles from larval breeding sites. Unlike mosquitoes, Black Flies are day-time feeders. During sunny, warm days, peak attacks occur in mid-morning and then a more intense phase in the evening, ending at dusk. 


Control of this pest is extremely difficult. Avoidance of known infested areas during peak feeding times is often the best solution.


I guess having clean water is best avoided... LOL


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

My mom uses the fly predators in her barn and the flies are minimal. I would try them or make your own fly spray out of vinegar.....and someother things. Will have to find recipe. I wouldn't use horse spray on them if you are consuming the milk, it might make the milk taste bad and the chemicals in to might be bad for you.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.moniteausaddleclub.com/flyspray_recipes.htm

Here is a link to some recipes...you might want to try them. The skin-so-soft smells so good!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, an old thread on the black fly problem. Not like regular flies, but black flies. They are a Maine issue for people and animals. They are driving my poor goats nuts. I wear a bug net most of the time I am outside but alas that won't work on the goats.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Co-Rid is apowder hat is used in dairies,it kills and repels-well horn and horse flies at least. It's cheap-buy at TS should work for BF


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A gal on the MO Ozark Goat FB Page shared this recipe (and gave permission to share it out):

The Tick Spray recipe:
(No I didn't invent the recipe. I put together suggestions from several friends. Please feel free to share it.)

20 oz of Apple Cider Vinegar in a spray bottle.


Add the following to the ACV in the bottle:
2 teaspoons of Lemongrass Essential Oil
2 teaspoons of Tea Tree Essential Oil
2 teaspoons of Cedarwood Essential Oil

Shake it well before and during use. It smells like lemons.


----------

